# Ammonia, API Master Test Kit



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

So I fairly recently purchesed a API master test kit. Whenever I test for Ammonia, the testtube doesnt change colour  Ive tested with both bottles provided... Faulty test kit or no ammonia in my tank? 

Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> So I fairly recently purchesed a API master test kit. Whenever I test for Ammonia, the testtube doesnt change colour  Ive tested with both bottles provided... Faulty test kit or no ammonia in my tank?
> 
> Thanks


Hey Bobby.

If nitrification is optimal in your tank (which it should be), ammonia levels should always be 0. It's funny you mention API brand, as I have never seen a Nitrite reading on a API test either !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

I had that problem also!

Being an aquarist newb, I didn't realize what it meant tell I asked a friend about it


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Did you add both bottles to the SAME test tube? and did you add the proper amount? If so, did you wait 5 minutes? If you've done all of that, and the water in the test tube is still yellow, then there's probably no ammonia in your tank.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Nooooo, I meant, on two seperate ocassions, I've used two seperate bottles (since the test kit comes with 2...). The thing is, its not yellow, like the graph, its just...clear?! I added the amount of drops reccomended on the bottle/manual, and I even added 1-3 more drops on other occasions to see if I can get any colour...nope, nada. I was just wondering if it meant I had no ammonia in my tnak, or my test kit is just faulty


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

You're supposed to addd 8 drops from BOTH bottles to the SAME test tube. Look on the bottle; it should say bottle 1 and bottle 2. Fill a test tube with 5mL of your tank water, then add 8 drops from bottle one. Cap the test tube and shake it for a few seconds, then uncap and add 8 drops from bottle 2. Recap and shake again. The water should be yellow now, so wait 5 minutes and check against the chart.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh, I feel stupid now. Perhaps I should have read the manual  Thanks alot BelieveInBlue


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

haha no problem  glad i could help.


----------

